# Propane/battery/tongue Cover



## NS_Bluenoser (Jun 14, 2010)

My Outback did not have the tongue cover when I purchased it, but I am wanting to buy one as it add significantly to the cometic look of the trailer and keeps the elements off the propane tanks and battery.

It appears the weight distribution anchors would interfer with the cover. Has any dealt with this? Did you notch out a section of the cover to accomodate the anchors?


----------



## Eddie (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine touches the weight distribution anchor on one side, but it does not interfere in the hookup.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My WD hitch brackets fit perfectly in the contoured cutouts of the tank and battery cover. I have the new "old style" of cover - the one-piece aerodynamic looking one.

I started out with a Robin chain-up type hitch but switched to an Equal-i-zer hitch three years ago. I've had no interference problems with either hitch.

Mike


----------



## Blue Oval (Jun 7, 2010)

[quote name='Scoutr2' date='20 July 2010 - 09:07 AM' timestamp='1279631268' post='391129']
My WD hitch brackets fit perfectly in the contoured cutouts of the tank and battery cover

Same here, the cover has molded in cutouts to allow for the anchors. I really like the look of these covers, everything is covered and hidden, nice and clean look.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

2008 21RS with Equalizer. Notice the slot in the cover for WD hitch clearance.


----------



## NS_Bluenoser (Jun 14, 2010)

Perfect, thanks guys.


----------

